# 9-11 tribute



## phorisc (Feb 2, 2011)

Barely got this posted after filming up the canyon where they flew a huge flag. I believe it was the boy scouts that undertook the project. It was a sight to see. I made a video to pay tribute in rememberance of those that gave their lives.


----------

